# GILDENMEMBERSUCHE ! Auf Echsenkessel



## NapoldeTara (21. Januar 2008)

*Name:* House T Korail

*Server: * Echsenkessel

*Fraktion:* Horde

*Welche Klassen:* Kunterbunt alles dabei

*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:* ca 7+

*Ziele:* Spass am Spiel, Instanzen und Allianzen plätten.

*Bedingung:* FSK 18, da wir alle zwischen 18-35+ Jahre sind.


Solltest du Interesse an einer Fun-Gilde auf dem Echsenkessel haben, dann melde dich einfach bei uns. 
Die Gilde wird von mir (w, 22 Jahre, NapoldeTara, Tauren, Jäger, 70, Beastmaster) geleitet. Wir sind ein lustiger bunter Haufen der Spass am Spiel hat und keine verbissenen Aktionen starten. Denn es ist nun mal ein Spiel und kein Zwang. 

Die Gilde besteht zwar schon länger, aber bisher war es nie nötig Memberakquise zu tätigen. Da wir immer gut klar kamen.. jedoch wird es nun etwas ruhiger in der Truppe und brauchen einfach mal wieder neue Member, die ebenso Spass am Spiel haben und den mit uns im TS, Forum und Server teilen wollen. 

Meld dich doch einfach. 

ICQ und Email sind per PN erfragbar oder quatsch doch einen von uns einfach im Spiel selber an.
*
Ansprechpartner*: NapoldeTara und Warlady  

Schönen Tag noch..

MfG Yvonne


----------



## Warlady (29. Januar 2008)

Posts die du hier erstellst, werden natürlich auch von uns gelesen und ebenso beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Warlady


----------



## Warlady (31. Januar 2008)

Bam!!! Ab nach oben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlady (6. Februar 2008)

Bam!!! Ab nach oben.


----------



## Jinniyah (7. Februar 2008)

Moinmoin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmmm...vielleicht könnte euch sowas interessieren!?

Unsterblich

Denke da an einen Pakt, das euer Gildenleader bei uns auch was zu melden hat (Senat-Mitglied)

Schaut doch mal rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Jinni


----------



## Warlady (14. Februar 2008)

Jinniyah schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Jinni!!

Danke für das Angebot, doch wollen wir auch in Zukunft eine eigenständige Gilde bleiben und uns nicht irgendeinem anderen Gildenchef unterordnen. Haben unsere Gründe dafür, die ich hier nicht preis geben werde.

Grüsse 

Warlady


----------



## Warlady (22. Februar 2008)

Wir nehmen immernoch neue Member auf!!

Bei interesse einfach bei mir (Warlady - Hexerin) auf dem Echsenkessel anfragen, steh euch gerne zur Verfügung.

Mfg Warlady


----------



## Warlady (16. Juni 2008)

Hi, die Suche geht noch weiter!!


----------

